# One way or round trip?



## Andyflag4 (Jun 9, 2011)

When it says you can go 1 zone for 5500 pts is that one way or round trip? Are the points on the reward site only for the primary person or can they get tickets for companions? I am new to this. Have my cc now and will be beefing up my points. thanks


----------



## Rail Freak (Jun 9, 2011)

Andyflag4 said:


> When it says you can go 1 zone for 5500 pts is that one way or round trip? Are the points on the reward site only for the primary person or can they get tickets for companions? I am new to this. Have my cc now and will be beefing up my points. thanks


It's per person one way. Listen to the Travelor, he will lead you straight! I thought he would have responded by now. Oh well, he's probably slowing down in his old age!


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Jun 9, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> Andyflag4 said:
> 
> 
> > When it says you can go 1 zone for 5500 pts is that one way or round trip? Are the points on the reward site only for the primary person or can they get tickets for companions?
> ...


For coach it's per person each way. For sleepers it's for 2-4 people each way depending on the room. You can buy tickets (sleepers or coach) for anyone you want you. They don't have to be in your name and you don't even need to be with them. Basically it's a lot like most other loyalty programs with a few odd twists here and there.


----------



## RRrich (Jun 9, 2011)

An AGR ticket is ONE WAY but you can buy one in someone else's name. Also while a coach ticket is good for just one person a sleeper works for two folks (maybe more but I won't go there) I recently bought a 2 zpne bedroom trip for my wife and myself. I bought the outbound ticket from my account and I bought the return from her account.


----------



## the_traveler (Jun 9, 2011)

Rail Freak said:


> [t's per person one way. Listen to the Travelor, he will lead you straight! I thought he would have responded by now. Oh well, he's probably slowing down in his old age!


I just like to give other people a chance to answer sometimes too!




(And you spelled my name wrong!



)

As stated, AGR awards are all one way. A coach award is per person. A sleeper award (roomette or bedroom) is the same amount for either 1 or 2 persons (or in the case of the Family bedroom on a Superliner, up to 4 people)! This includes the "rail fare" for those in the reservation (up to the room limit), the room itself, and up to 3 meals per person (for those on the reservation) in the Dining Car *ONLY*!



(Anything you purchase in the cafe you must pay for.)

*HINT*: A 1 zone coach award for 1 person costs 5,500 AGR points, so 2 coach awards for 2 people would cost 11,000 AGR points. However, a 1 zone roomette award for those same 2 people would cost 15,000 - and include the roomette and 3 meals a day for *BOTH* passengers!



I myself would save my points and go for the sleeper award!

One more thing: If a seat or room is available on the train (no matter if it "costs" $200 or $500), it is available as an AGR award - for the same amount of points!





And you don't "buy" your ticket (as RRrich stated), you redeeem an AGR award with your AGR points!


----------

